# Help on caring for a Asian Sun Catfish.



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am getting a 5 or 6 inch long one pretty soon from my LFS for 20 bucks which I think is a fair price, I just need help on getting some facts straight. The man there is pretty smart in my opinion, but I only know how to care for turtles, pufferfish, and any fish I have happened to find an albino version of.

Here is what the guy said:
The catfish should stay under a foot(somebody please confirm) and will be a slow grower since he is already about 6 inches, and shouldn't outgrow a 75 gallon tank.

He will eat anything off the bottom, I have sinking shrimp pellets and the man said that would work as a staple(someone please confirm), though I will feed other things too for a balanced diet.

I do have 2 Mississippi Map turtles that will be sharing the 75 gallon tank with him, they spend most of the time basking up on platforms anyway and only go to the bottom to sleep, and as long as I provide plenty of hiding spaces the catfish should be fine.

As a substrate I have large pebbles, and the man said that would be fine.

As far as the water, its warmer than normal because there is a heat lamp for the turtles, and it is filtered with a good power-head/sponge filter designed for a 100 gallon tank, and I will be adding a bubble wall for oxygen. I have to change the water every other week anyways to clean the filter and because the heat lamp evaporates the water faster.

So is there anything else I need to know to care for a Asian Sun Catfish?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I can tell you from experience that they are vicious hunters of anything smaller than them, at night when you can't catch them at it. 
We had six fish (three guppies and three Glofish) disappear in one night... and the next day both our sun cats (only about 4 inches long) had huge bulging bellies.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well he will be in a tank with only 2 turtles much larger than his mouth, and the man said no fish in the tank that is as big as his mouth or smaller.

And is it okay if the bubble wall stands up vertically, because my turtles like to root up anything in the gravel.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Then you're probably good 
You might want to give them feeder guppies every once in a while if you feel like giving them some live prey


----------

